# Boveda in Wineador



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I received 20 large ( "humidor" ) boveda packs and I put them all into my wineador 281E newair ( 28 bottle ) spread out from top to bottom... They take forever to get the RH back up the recovery is way longer than HF beads. I don't know if it is because am only using 20 large packs or the positioning but I mean it is taking hours what took the beads 10-20 minutes... Just a FYI ... If anyone is using boveda large packs with a wineador and having success please chime in.. But this is def a no go situation for me... I am going to get a hygrometer data logger so I can make some charts over the next couple of weeks...


----------



## TJB (Dec 10, 2012)

I think people have had a lot of luck with KL. I do not have experience but that is what I read here.... Also I think it would depend on if you had cedar drawers as well.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have great success with kitty liter and bovedas.. Holds rock solid.. Just get the KL trained to whatever desired RH boveda you have and never worry again!

btw kill the dead space with full or empty (seasoned) boxes... The less air the humidifier has to recover the better and quicker it will recover!


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

KL for me too...I like the Boveda packs for added humidity...but I love the KL!


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

ahh ok so you guys are using the boveda's to train your kitty  there is no empty space in the wineador in question it is full from top to bottom... I will resume once I get the shelves... I have two trays in there... but I guess it isn't enough


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> ahh ok so you guys are using the boveda's to train your kitty  there is no empty space in the wineador in question it is full from top to bottom... I will resume once I get the shelves... I have two trays in there... but I guess it isn't enough


No I did not train my KL with boveda.... I trained my KL my sprizing 1-2 squirts of DW daily until it was trained... I added the Bovidas long after my KL was trained!


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

1. You have to allow for just enough space for the humidity to spread faster. Reach your Hygro faster.
2. You need to put more Bovedas.
3. Boveda is SLOWER in reacting to changes vs beads.

So, add some more bovedas and beads to help your rh bounce back faster.


----------



## aliyildirici (Jan 13, 2015)

Cigar Guru said:


> 1. You have to allow for just enough space for the humidity to spread faster. Reach your Hygro faster.
> 2. You need to put more Bovedas.
> 3. Boveda is SLOWER in reacting to changes vs beads.
> 
> So, add some more bovedas and beads to help your rh bounce back faster.


I also bought some bovedas to day and put 4 in my wineador it is empty now and I will monitor it for 2 or 3 days then I will put my cigars in it if it is ok

also what I have seen with bovedas that they adjust RH more easy with plastic or other tupperware like products but with humidors it is harder and takes more bovedas. so I am guessing it will be faster with wineador

I will share the results

BTW I was trying kitty litter for the last few days and there were huge RH changes like 66 in a sudden 82 than 71 than 60 again and so

maybe I am using it wrong maybe there is something else but kitty litter did not work for me


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

The difficulty with KL is that you have to SET them in the right rh that you want. Lest you want your rh to swing wildly. A step by step method can be found online.


----------



## aliyildirici (Jan 13, 2015)

I have 4 bovede 60gr 72RH packs inside a 40 count cooler and the rh sits at 65 I am still testing for few more days



aliyildirici said:


> I also bought some bovedas to day and put 4 in my wineador it is empty now and I will monitor it for 2 or 3 days then I will put my cigars in it if it is ok
> 
> also what I have seen with bovedas that they adjust RH more easy with plastic or other tupperware like products but with humidors it is harder and takes more bovedas. so I am guessing it will be faster with wineador
> 
> ...


----------

